# MFD setup and calibration info



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi all,

I know some have seen this before, but some have asked me recently for help setup up MFD II's after upgrades and this also applies to UK MFD's and other factory MFD's so I've updated the help file and thought I'd post it here for everyone so it's easy to look up.

I've been through the process as written here on my car with MFD II and it worked perfectly as described so should be the same for others.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great post:thumbsup: 

Thanks Fraser:bowdown1: 

When I start my car in the morning, having not started it for more than 12 hours it sometimes shows the previous peaks on the MFD any ideas?

Dave


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

MFD fitting guide into R34 GTT


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)




----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

S2 GTR......... no idea on that one mate, never heard of the MFD remembering the peak values from a previous drive !!!

What section of the MFD is keeping the peak values ? The multi sensor display ?

Hope everyone finds all this info useful. Some of it is taken / updated from my experience, other stuff is from other people and I've just tried to put it all together in one place...........


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

canman said:


> S2 GTR......... no idea on that one mate, never heard of the MFD remembering the peak values from a previous drive !!!
> 
> What section of the MFD is keeping the peak values ? The multi sensor display ?


Not too worried about it:nervous: All screens show the previous peak values?

Thanks anyway,

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sounds odd to me.........sounds like might be something wrong with your ignition that's leaving the MFD powered up............. only way it can possibly keep your previous values as the MFD has a volatile memory so no power supplied to it means it'll forget everything.......

Do you hear a loud click (assume from relay) about 1-2 seconds after you turn off your key ? Usually you hear that as all the electronics turns off.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

superb thread:bowdown1:


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi canman can you tell me what cable is best to use to extend the mfd loom as am doing the gtt mfd conversion just now. If have noticed i need to etxend the loom to reach the ecu and was wondering what cable to use if you could tell me? Also how do connect the mfd loom to the ecu cables etc do you cut the insulation back of the cables and fit bullet crimps on them and connect to mfd loom or is there a better way? 

Cheers

Iain


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

canman said:


> Sounds odd to me.........sounds like might be something wrong with your ignition that's leaving the MFD powered up............. only way it can possibly keep your previous values as the MFD has a volatile memory so no power supplied to it means it'll forget everything.......
> 
> Do you hear a loud click (assume from relay) about 1-2 seconds after you turn off your key ? Usually you hear that as all the electronics turns off.


Thanks for your your reply Fraser,

I do normally hear the relay click, it is only an intermittent issue-happens about twice a month? So it does not really worry me.

Dave.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Your not alone Dave. 

Mine does this aswell now and again. 

Never really thought too much about it!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hi Iain, 

To be honest I'm not really best placed to advise you on how best to extend the loom as I don't work in the electronics trade, however if you already have the connector needed to hook into the back of the MFD then using normal cable found in any car accessory place will be fine and you're right you'll need to plumb into the existing wires unless you look at purchasing a short extension for the ECU end, I think HKS make them for their piggyback ECU's but you could purchase one and use it for your own purposes, but as long as you join to the existing wires in a sensible manner I don't see you having too many issues.

It might even be worth employing an auto sparky as it won't be a hard job for any of them to run a few wires and terminate them for you........ less risk hopefully........

Have a look here also if you're doing GTR to GTT conversion, Alex has done it successfully.

http://skylinesdownunder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45275&highlight=mfd site can be slow and unreliable at time so might need to keep trying.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

R33 GTR info......... if you fancy the task


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sorry, had to add this on the end as I can't edit my original post, maybe a mod might be kind enough to add this for me ?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sorry to all those who were put on the wrong track by my original post, I think I've updated these instructions so they're a bit clearer, and hopefully correct. 

If there's anything which isn't correct, please let me know and I'll update my files.

I also have this in PDF if anyone wants it, just PM me.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb thread:thumbsup: 
Thanks for sharing this Mfd information 


Terje.


----------



## red poison (Nov 10, 2002)

Hi There,
First of all, I believe this should be a sticky thread. 

I am having a problem on calibrating my Throttle. when i get the 0% screen and press the Joystick and switch to the 100% screen. i pushed the Joystick but i did not get any thing where i should have the gauge picture as per the instructions. Please help me here.

Husam,

MC Performance


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

2 questions.

1. Once you get to the 100% screen, are you pressing the throttle down to the floor whilst pushing the joystick ? If not then it won't be able to register any change from the previous screen and so won't move on.

2. Do you have an aftermarket ECU or TPS? if so, then you might need to return them back to factory as mentioned in the instructions.


----------



## red poison (Nov 10, 2002)

1. i am pressing on the peddle all the way down but do i have to be pressing on the Joystick at the same time.

2. the car is running on HKS F CON PRO V but the signal is going to the MFD from the slandered ECU.

Husam


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

You need to press the joystick once, then the display will move to the right of the screen. Then press throttle down to the floor, whilst holding throttle down to the floor, press the joystick in again.

If things are working it will flick to the next screen where you should be able to see the throttle position go up and down as you move the pedal.

If it's not going through the step where you're pressing the throttle down and pressing the joystick OK then it means you've got a problem somewhere.

I also have HKS F CON Pro and it works fine on my car so don't think that will be the issue unless they've mucked up some wiring as mine used a factory T loom, I know some people do custom ones.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Project-Gt4-TT (Jun 14, 2008)

You might just want to add to the bit where you say the rca connection is only for models with a tv button that if you take the screen off and add a switch between wires 5 and 7 you can get the TV function working on a unit without the button.

my instructions are here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/52948-mfd-upgrade.html

and here:R34 Gtr Mfd Info - Skylines Australia

i hope you dont mind, i added a link to your page on my post on SAU

i will update both my posts later with pics of what wires to join the switch to.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Cool thanks for that mate.......... 

I knew it was possible to not use a TV button, but had never bothered to find out which wires were required.

I'll try and update my instructions to reflect your new info and repost.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

nice work mate! regarding the R33 upgrade, would it be possible to fit and MFD to my 33 but have it drive my in-dash TV screen on my head unit? or does it need to drive the Nissan LCD?? thinking that could be a wicked mod!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

With a lot of work you could get it to drive a seperate screen, but it wouldn't be easy......

Would make more sense to buy a second hand MFD and fit that to your dash and have video routed through that as I've done.

Alex has done it and it looks pretty good, well since it's not finished, I reckon you could make it look stock with a little work.......... here....


----------



## stuarty6 (Mar 6, 2008)

*g sensor*

top thread guys! 
Is it possible to activate the g sensor on the standard r34 gtr mfd?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

No, it's Nismo MFD I or MFD II only.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I always wanted to do this on my 33 but I could never find a second MFD unit. anyone know where I can get one with wiring?? 

Leon.


----------



## xestome (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anybody know where to get a hold of the Clarion cable for the NTSC signal?


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd like to know where to get the clarion cable too. Not keen on using a soldering iron next to the £600 Nismo MFD board :nervous:

If someone could identify the connector I'm sure we could get some looms knocked up for the GTR shop???


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Got mine from Sumopower:thumbsup:

It didn't cost that much either, so probably not worth tolling up for in the UK?

Dave.


----------



## xestome (Jul 4, 2008)

I've tried to search the clarion homepages for the part number on previous page here, but no luck... Is the part number stated earlier wrong?


----------



## deeznutz (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks for the write up on this! Exactly what I was looking for :clap:


----------

